# Chains?



## funk2monk (21 Mar 2020)

I have a couple of 1930"s Sun tandems and would like to replace the chains before we have some nice weather again.
Is there somewhere where i can buy this on a roll and cut to length? Otherwise it seems you have to buy two and join and cut to length.
Any suggestions of best place to purchase also appreciated.


----------



## Oldfentiger (21 Mar 2020)

Try here:
https://www.tandems.co.uk/m8b0s16p0/Components/Chains-and-Spares

See crossover chains 160 links.


----------

